# Mumble: "Failed to fetch server list"



## borffis (Dec 6, 2021)

For nearly a year, I was using Mumble without encountering any unsurmountable problems. In the past fortnight, a dialog box that reads, "Failed to fetch server list" has appeared whenever I launch the program. I discussed this issue in the Mumble forums to find that the list Mumble is supposed to fetch at https://publist.mumble.info/v1/list was inaccessible via browser. wget reports:
`--2021-12-06 01:26:17--  https://publist.mumble.info/v1/list
Resolving publist.mumble.info (publist.mumble.info)... 172.16.16.16
Connecting to publist.mumble.info (publist.mumble.info)|172.16.16.16|:443... connected.
Unable to establish SSL connection.`

I haven't altered any settings pertaining to my connection. I tried rebooting my modem and router. This problem preceded and persists after upgrading to version 1.3.3_4. If anyone could help me with this, I'd be deeply appreciative!


----------



## covacat (Dec 6, 2021)

try changing your name server
the ip you get is  a non routable RFC 1918 one


----------



## borffis (Dec 6, 2021)

covacat said:


> try changing your name server
> the ip you get is  a non routable RFC 1918 one


Is that done with resolvconf? Sorry, I'm very inexperienced.


----------



## covacat (Dec 6, 2021)

yes


----------



## borffis (Dec 7, 2021)

I updated my nameservers successfully by editing dhclient.conf; alas, that list is still inaccessible via Mumble, browsers, etc. Have you any other ideas?


----------



## covacat (Dec 7, 2021)

your net connection might be down/or in some blocking mode and everything is routed to something on your router
i know some huawei/asus routers do this


----------

